# Microtus fortis - Mongolian Reed vole!!!!



## major vex (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I used to obsess over these about 10 years ago and ended up with a room full as not many people wanted them at the time :yikes: 

Anyhow, those I moved on didn’t seem as successful for others and subsequently, time ran its course and they died out from my collection and apparently from the UK. That is, until last year...

I managed to get a breeding group of these after literally searching since the day I lost them and was chuffed to get some good results from this new group. I have a good number but mainly females :roll: I seem to remember last time I had a population, they threw out a huge percentage of males so it makes a change I suppose but I am still unsure why they do this :hmm: 

This is the largest species in the genus, females are up to 14cm and males can be over 18cm! They are unusual in the sense that them males are quite dimorphic and carry a huge muscle bulk and are very much larger than the female counterparts. They have an attractive greenish tinge to the coat which is their water-proofing as they are keen swimmers. They have a 1/3 length tail which is contrasted with a white stripe down either side. The most important thing of all is that they are very tame and trusting of their handlers which is very different to any of the other voles I have bred in the past and I have had much experience with this species. Both these populations have yet to provide an individual to bite and draw blood. Anyway, thats the boring bit, here are a few photos from the other day that I would like to share...

Adult male - absolutely huge, larger than any Syrian hamster I have ever kept :mrgreen: 









Adult female (pregnant) - about half the size of the above male









3 week old youngster - told you they were big, look at her on my hand (no, I don’t have 'small' hands :twisted: 









Hope you enjoyed! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

These are gorgeous, Im surprised more people dont keep them. What kind of set up do they need?


----------



## major vex (Sep 26, 2008)

They are not difficult at all, I think I have been lucky with them but they are possibly a bit tricker to breed but there just aren't any about:gasp:

They can be kept pretty much like any hamster with a few minor adjustments, they even love a wheel but the larger males need a bigger one :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

major vex said:


> They are not difficult at all, I think I have been lucky with them but they are possibly a bit tricker to breed but there just aren't any about:gasp:
> 
> They can be kept pretty much like any hamster with a few minor adjustments, they even love a wheel but the larger males need a bigger one :2thumb:


Do you need to provide a swimming pool for them?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm hopefully bringing some back from Holland next weekend :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> I'm hopefully bringing some back from Holland next weekend :2thumb:


 

I should have known:lol2: let me know how you get on with them as they look a very interesting animal to keep


----------



## major vex (Sep 26, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> I'm hopefully bringing some back from Holland next weekend :2thumb:


Looking at your reply on my other thread, seems like you are getting them from the same source. They cost me a fortune in running about but if you dont get any, I will have some very soon and I wont charge anything more than they were sold in Europe :2thumb: and they will be youngsters


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are so cute


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cute little critters!! And you can see the "green" on the female. Lovely!


----------

